# Swarm capture jug



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I wanted something that would be strong, yet adjustable, so I wouldn't be DIRECTLY UNDER the swarm during the capture. It can be adjusted from 0 - 90 degrees.










This should work fine for my purpose. Time will tell.


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Any item you can add to your tool box is helpfull when going after swarms. Were did you get that fitting?


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Often the swarm will be on a branch that requires a very hard slam to jolt the swarm into dropping into the bucket. You don't need to be directly under to jam a rigid straight connection at the branch, plus there is little disadvantage to being directly under. You will have your suit on. In my experience, you need a very strong rigid connection between pole and bucket.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The fitting is actually a high impact plastic flag pole mounting kit. The first mounting kit went through a rigorous testing program. It was slammed into a block wall over 40 times, stepped on numerous times and was ran over with the back tire of my garden tractor half a dozen times. 
What finally did it it was when I ran over it with my 3/4 ton truck.
I believe it helped a great deal that it was built in the USA as well.


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr. Beeman, sounds as if you have a very nice R&D department willing to go the extra mile to "test drive", your swarm tools. I agree with the item being made in the good’ol U.S.A. was able to stand up to the riggers of being run over by a American built truck is the ultimate test.

Keep up the good work and I’ll be looking for that flag pole mounting bracket.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My daughter is head of my R&D dept. If it can be broken.... she will break it. lol


----------



## ramdino (Jan 26, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I wanted something that would be strong, yet adjustable, so I wouldn't be DIRECTLY UNDER the swarm during the capture. It can be adjusted from 0 - 90 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 5412
> 
> ...


Is that a paint pole?
If so how do you fasten it into the pole holder?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It is a paint extension handle. It extends quite a ways... 10 feet I think. 
The pole holder has a thumb screw (black knob on rear in pic). I wrapped some duct tape around the end of the pole where the threads are to take up the slop. Then I just inserted the pole, tighten the screw and I am good to go.
If I don't need all the reach, I just insert the butt end of the pole into the holder for a stronger connection.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I did mine opposite.,,,,I cut the bottom off. Used an old paint roller handle(female threads) and epoxied it into the neck of the jug. The paint extension pole screws into that. My paint pole extends 14 feet. I have a collapsible boat hook for 16 more if needed. I got the idea from another post on the forum.
Rick


----------

